# Store Clerk Beaten By Knife-Wielding Robber In Rowley



## kwflatbed

ROWLEY (CBS) - The bandaged hands make simple chores awkward for store clerk S.K. Ahmed - but they cover the stitched wounds he suffered trying to fend off a wild-eyed, knife-wielding robber.
"I'm pretty sure he wanted to kill me," says the battered immigrant from Bangladesh.
It was just before closing time on Wednesday night at Skip's Country Store on Route 133 in Rowley, when a would-be customer plopped a six pack of Mike's Hard Lemonade on the counter and complained the sandwiches weren't fresh.

Store Clerk Beaten By Knife-Wielding Robber In Rowley « CBS Boston


----------

